# How to know how long has my dog been pregnant?



## ashleighot_4ever (Feb 15, 2011)

I need help my dog is pregnant and I'm not sure how far along she is. I have read a bunch of different sites about how to tell and they have been different on all. She has gained alot of weight, her diet has changed she doesn't want her dog food but human food only certain types, and I can start to fell small movements in her tummy. Her nipples are huge, but not leaking milk yet when sqeezed. She wants to sleep alot and is constantly following me around! When she is awake she has moments where she is sniffing around, but not making a nest yet! Can you please help me by letting me know how far along she is so I can be prepared. She is doing wonderful and this doesn't scream vet visit yet, it's just me freaking that I may not be home to help her if she needs my help or something worse.

Thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You need to get her to a vet, to check her out, see how many puppies, see if they are developing normall, see if she may have complications, see if she may need a Cesarean, do blood work (if she hasn't already had it done before breeding), update vaccinations, etc. Be sure to have access to a couple thousand dollars in case there are complications whelping and she needs a C-section.

You should be freaking if this wasn't a planned breeding with you having a mentor to work with and a vet that has checked the dog out.

Why did you breed this dog? Please read the sticky at the top of the General forum titled something like "So you want to breed". Also read the sticky thread on the first page of this forum titled "Accidentally Pregnant".


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When was she in season? She can't be in whelp if she was not in season and did not get bred. How old is the dog and how long have you had her?


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Go to the vet if it's early enough they can do a spay ...Ugh.. Why don't people spay/neuter there pets ??? the shelters are full enough (this does not include the resposible breeders,show ppl ect..)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

When was her heat cycle? And how do you know that she's even pregnant?


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

What kind of dog is she? How old is she? Why won't you just take her to the vet? The Vet is the perfect place/person to help figure out if she is pregnant and, if so, how far along she is.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Why won't you just take her to the vet?


And why don't you at least check back for responses to your post?


----------



## keikee (Nov 24, 2011)

Or maybe it's just because you all are being so incredibly rude. This person posted on this site for help and all you are doing is putting them down. I'm sure all of you are much older than I am. It's a shame that people who are suppose to be mature, behave so childishly. You should all be ashamed of yourselves! I'm in complete disgust.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

keikee said:


> Or maybe it's just because you all are being so incredibly rude. This person posted on this site for help and all you are doing is putting them down. I'm sure all of you are much older than I am. It's a shame that people who are suppose to be mature, behave so childishly. You should all be ashamed of yourselves! I'm in complete disgust.


Great example for a first post here >sarcasm< and to express your disgust you needed to find a 10 month old thread, just saying ...


----------

